# How many of you are waiting for your Noreve to arrive?



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I hope there isn't already a thread for 'Noreve watch'; if so, please direct me 

How many of us are waiting for their new Noreve to arrive? What color have you chosen?

I had Black and Pink covers for my Kindle 2...love love love Noreve covers! So I ordered one for my K3 yesterday in Ocean Blue (after trying to decide between blue and pink). The wait time was 22 business days, but my email said pink was available immediately if I wanted to change my order! It was meant to be...I won't have to wait for a month to get it


----------



## Diane in Langley (Mar 7, 2011)

Not yet, but only because I'm can't decide on the colour.  Question - if I order a pink cover, is the leather inside also pink?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Diane in Langley said:


> Not yet, but only because I'm can't decide on the colour. Question - if I order a pink cover, is the leather inside also pink?


No, the inside of all the Noreves is black.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> No, the inside of all the Noreves is black.


....but gorgeous, nonetheless!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I just got notice that mine will be here by end of day Friday!    That's fast...I ordered Monday!


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

Ordered Sunday ..showed up UPS today


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

mrskb said:


> I just got notice that mine will be here by end of day Friday!  That's fast...I ordered Monday!


I am SO jealous of you, be sure to post some pictures. And you got the pink one that quickly, I had the pink for my K2 and loved it. I like the pink better than the ocean blue anyway, I just know you'll love it.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

well im really disappointed in the K3 covers by Noreve now that Ive opened mine. i had one for both my K1 and J2 and they were outstanding. The one for the K3 leaves a lot to be desired. I can barely close the cover on this one without a ton of pressure on the screen and buttons of the kindle. Think this one is going back


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

That's a shame, Fuzzy.  Are you saying the fit is just bad?  The snap is different too, isn't it?


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> That's a shame, Fuzzy. Are you saying the fit is just bad? The snap is different too, isn't it?


the fit is terrible ..the snap is like the noreve for the kindle 1 where it snaps on the back instead of the front..i actually prefer that but again the fit is just bad


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I am SO jealous of you, be sure to post some pictures. And you got the pink one that quickly, I had the pink for my K2 and loved it. I like the pink better than the ocean blue anyway, I just know you'll love it.


I know! That bubblegum pink on my K2 just made me happy  Glad I'm ending up with pink for my K3 instead of the blue..


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Fuzzy Dunlop said:


> the fit is terrible ..the snap is like the noreve for the kindle 1 where it snaps on the back instead of the front..i actually prefer that but again the fit is just bad


Oh boy, this really makes me nervous....


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

I really think this was possibly a returned cover as the box was not wrapped in plastic nor was there the usual Noreve ad cards inside and all..
i dont think its reflective of all of them otherwise Id think others would have mentioned it


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Fuzzy Dunlop said:


> I really think this was possibly a returned cover as the box was not wrapped in plastic nor was there the usual Noreve ad cards inside and all..
> i dont think its reflective of all of them otherwise Id think others would have mentioned it


Actually, when I got my first one, it was simply in the smashed up cardboard box, and absolutely nothing else....no plastic wrap, bubble wrap, paper, no cards, etc...just the cardboard box, inside a mailing bag.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

mrskb said:


> Actually, when I got my first one, it was simply in the smashed up cardboard box, and absolutely nothing else....no plastic wrap, bubble wrap, paper, no cards, etc...just the cardboard box, inside a mailing bag.


really? well im just going by the ones I got for my Kindle 1 and Kindle 2..BTW my Kindle 1 I got from the Noreve US site when they were still open..Came doubleboxed I might add and in a nice thick black box..then the k2 came in a smashed cheesy white box in envelope....etc..


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

here is noreves response after they forced me to take pics and email them..i will be calling my credit card company to refuse the charge too

_Dear Valued Customer,

Thank you for your message. We are sorry about the way you received your parcel. You just have to make a low pressure downward.

I wish you a very good day,

My best regards,

Cynthia
Customer Care Department / Service Client_

this is the last time I deal with these knuckleheads..
MRSKB ill be interested to see how yours fits once you get it


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Fuzzy Dunlop said:


> here is noreves response after they forced me to take pics and email them..i will be calling my credit card company to refuse the charge too
> 
> _Dear Valued Customer,
> 
> ...


This kind of customer service is the very reason I dreaded ordering from them again. I too sent them pictures of my packaging, etc. They told me they were changing their packaging....but months and months later, nothing has changed. I also have heard others say they couldn't get any satisfaction for covers that were damaged. No wonder Noreve couldn't stay in business in the U.S....and if this the way they continue to do things, they're going to lose our business from here too. My cover is due here today....I have to work afternoon shift today, so won't see it until late tonight. I'm pretty nervous about the whole thing right now :-/ Keep us posted about yours...I'll do the same!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Fuzzy Dunlop said:


> here is noreves response after they forced me to take pics and email them..i will be calling my credit card company to refuse the charge too
> 
> _Dear Valued Customer,
> 
> ...


What does that mean, "You just have to make a low pressure downward." ?? I guess you explained that it didn't fit properly and they are telling you to just push on it??


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

mrskb said:


> This kind of customer service is the very reason I dreaded ordering from them again. I too sent them pictures of my packaging, etc. They told me they were changing their packaging....but months and months later, nothing has changed. I also have heard others say they couldn't get any satisfaction for covers that were damaged. No wonder Noreve couldn't stay in business in the U.S....and if this the way they continue to do things, they're going to lose our business from here too. My cover is due here today....I have to work afternoon shift today, so won't see it until late tonight. I'm pretty nervous about the whole thing right now :-/ Keep us posted about yours...I'll do the same!


actually I found the US counterpart very easy to deal with..better than Cynthia in France


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> What does that mean, "You just have to make a low pressure downward." ?? I guess you explained that it didn't fit properly and they are telling you to just push on it??


i showed them pics of how the cover doesnt close so they told me to go sit on it i guess 
in the meantime I got an M-Edge Go cover like my wife has..half the price and the cover closes flat


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

My cover came today...same smashed box, same mailing bag. But the cover is perfect, no problem with the fit whatsoever. And ahhh, that bubblegum pink!!! I love it, and I'm glad I went with Noreve again.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

mrskb said:


> My cover came today...same smashed box, same mailing bag. But the cover is perfect, no problem with the fit whatsoever. And ahhh, that bubblegum pink!!! I love it, and I'm glad I went with Noreve again.


glad to hear!..now does your cover close flat by itself without having to use the strap or do you to push it down some?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

mrskb said:


> My cover came today...same smashed box, same mailing bag. But the cover is perfect, no problem with the fit whatsoever. And ahhh, that bubblegum pink!!! I love it, and I'm glad I went with Noreve again.


Hooray! I'm so glad to hear it fits well. Don't we get to see a picture? I mean I know what it looks like, I used to have one for my K2, but I still want to drool over yours.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't have to push down on mine at all, it closes without any pressure on the Kindle. The only thing that I notice that isn't quite as good as the K2 cover is the wallet thingy inside seems a little thick. But it isn't really enough to bother me that much. I'm beginning to think you got a bad cover. It's too bad you're dealing with a company in France....it would be so much easier if you could have a phone conversation.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Hooray! I'm so glad to hear it fits well. Don't we get to see a picture? I mean I know what it looks like, I used to have one for my K2, but I still want to drool over yours.


I'll try to post a picture soon!


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

mrskb said:


> I don't have to push down on mine at all, it closes without any pressure on the Kindle. The only thing that I notice that isn't quite as good as the K2 cover is the wallet thingy inside seems a little thick. But it isn't really enough to bother me that much. I'm beginning to think you got a bad cover. It's too bad you're dealing with a company in France....it would be so much easier if you could have a phone conversation.


yea the wallet thing is whats causing it not to close..I have a feeling the customer service would suck even on the phone..anyway credit card company is going to refuse the charge..i told them it was defective and could not get resolution so no big deal at this point


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Cynthia is such a joy, isn't she!  I ended up buying a cherry red Kate Spade when it was on special.  It is the closest cover to the feel of the Noreve, and without the easel.  I don't think I could bear dealing with Cynthia again. .


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

Pushka said:


> Cynthia is such a joy, isn't she! I ended up buying a cherry red Kate Spade when it was on special. It is the closest cover to the feel of the Noreve, and without the easel. I don't think I could bear dealing with Cynthia again. .


 i got names for Cynthia other than Cynthia..although they are not fit for a public forum


----------



## klep88 (Mar 31, 2010)

I am waiting on my light purple Noreve to arrive.  I ordered it 2 1/2 weeks ago.  All these stories are making me nervous, I hope mine arrives ok!  I hate crappy customer service but just could not resist the Noreve any longer.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

klep88 said:


> I am waiting on my light purple Noreve to arrive. I ordered it 2 1/2 weeks ago. All these stories are making me nervous, I hope mine arrives ok! I hate crappy customer service but just could not resist the Noreve any longer.


im sure you will be fine..i most likely got a defective one..no big deal..the bigger deal is their lack of support


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

they are lovely klep, you will be happy with it.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I love the Norve K2 but had trouble with customer service from France.  It is a shame that Noreve USA closed down, from reading posts on the board it looks like they had good customer service.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

well after several emails back and forth and after my cc was notified to refuse payment Noreve finally decided to send me a repalcement case..
I think if i ever buy from them again..ill pay a little extra and go through Noreve Australia..cant be any worse than France


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Fuzzy Dunlop said:


> well after several emails back and forth and after my cc was notified to refuse payment Noreve finally decided to send me a repalcement case..
> I think if i ever buy from them again..ill pay a little extra and go through Noreve Australia..cant be any worse than France


Gosh, I'm sorry you've been through so much with Noreve! It's frustrating enough when everything goes right (well, as right as things can go with this company!!), but to have this added frustration.....Do keep us posted! I hope your replacement case is perfect!


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

mrskb said:


> Gosh, I'm sorry you've been through so much with Noreve! It's frustrating enough when everything goes right (well, as right as things can go with this company!!), but to have this added frustration.....Do keep us posted! I hope your replacement case is perfect!


no big deal..no more than anyone else has had to deal with when it comes to these numbskulls
just figured id let people know persistance paid off in this instance (as i know others have had issues with them as well...)


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

have others found that unless you make a noise and complain a lot, you don't get good customer service?  Not just noreve, but as a general comment?  I hate this cranky person I have to become in order to receive what I paid good money for.  ):


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

Pushka said:


> have others found that unless you make a noise and complain a lot, you don't get good customer service? Not just noreve, but as a general comment? I hate this cranky person I have to become in order to receive what I paid good money for. ):


no..cant say ive ever dealt with customer service as bad as Noreve


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Maybe it is the language barrier thing.  You make a comment and you can tell it just doesn't get the message across or maybe it is easier for them to ignore.  Kind of like when you get those Indian rote responses from a query through Amazon.  The response you get bears remote resemblance to the original query,  Like they have picked a key word and only focussed on that and ignored the actual message.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

Pushka said:


> Maybe it is the language barrier thing. You make a comment and you can tell it just doesn't get the message across or maybe it is easier for them to ignore. Kind of like when you get those Indian rote responses from a query through Amazon. The response you get bears remote resemblance to the original query, Like they have picked a key word and only focussed on that and ignored the actual message.


id like to give them the benefit of the doubt but when it comes to Noreve I dont feel its a language thing at all..
just basic bad customer service..at least in my most recent (and most likely last)experience with them


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Fuzzy Dunlop said:


> id like to give them the benefit of the doubt but when it comes to Noreve I dont feel its a language thing at all..
> just basic bad customer service..at least in my most recent (and most likely last)experience with them


I agree. In my experiences with Noreve, I'm 99% sure it had nothing to with a language barrier!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

mrskb said:


> I agree. In my experiences with Noreve, I'm 99% sure it had nothing to with a language barrier!





Fuzzy Dunlop said:


> id like to give them the benefit of the doubt but when it comes to Noreve I dont feel its a language thing at all..
> just basic bad customer service..at least in my most recent (and most likely last)experience with them


yeah, I think I was having a 'be nice' yesterday.


----------

